# Newbie here from Leeds



## Richardc1983 (Dec 21, 2018)

Seasons greetings one and all.

Hope to learn a lot from you all here.

Richard


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Welcome Richard, Plenty of helpful people with lots of knowledge on here and you have some cracking roasters within the Leeds / N.Yorks and Sheffield areas

John


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Richardc1983 said:


> Seasons greetings one and all.
> 
> Hope to learn a lot from you all here.
> 
> Richard


You should definitely check out North Star Roasters in Leeds. They have a coffee shop on Leeds docks.


----------



## Richardc1983 (Dec 21, 2018)

fatboyslim said:


> You should definitely check out North Star Roasters in Leeds. They have a coffee shop on Leeds docks.


Oh really so you can buy beans from them too?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure can. They have a great selection


----------



## Richardc1983 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank you I'm sick of the generic supermarket stuff. I've been buying from Pact coffee for a while.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Foundry are down in sheffield ( roasters and 2 coffee shops), Maude in Leeds ,North of you is Rountons in East Allerton, spoiled for choice plus lots on line see advertisers on here who help to support the forum (click on the banners top and bottom) such as HasBean, Rave, Coffee Compass etc

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome from me too









It's great when you're starting your journey to great coffee, finding your way through the bean-and-machines-maze - enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Richardc1983 (Dec 21, 2018)

Should be good I just want to avoid the shakes from too much coffee haha


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi Richard,

I've just signed up here too and also in Leeds

200° in city centre sell freshly roasted beans and I regularly pop in there when I can for beans and a quick flat white


----------



## Richardc1983 (Dec 21, 2018)

Fez said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> I've just signed up here too and also in Leeds
> 
> 200° in city centre sell freshly roasted beans and I regularly pop in there when I can for beans and a quick flat white


I wondered if there was any along the Wellington Street area as I work near the Novotel Hotel on Whitehall Road.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I dropped in at 200 degrees this morning on the way up to hospital. Was the only customer inside and had a V60, Peru (something). Have to say it was very good. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Richardc1983 (Dec 21, 2018)

So my new machine seems to be dispensing at best warm coffee. On the hottest setting with tap water I'm getting 52c water dispensed.

If I use room temp water if it's been sat all night I get maybe an extra 10c on top then if I use warm tap water it goes upto 79c.

So the machine doesn't even seem to be achieving the default temp setting or the heater isn't powerful enough.

I know people will say told you so but this was a present to me and the person didn't have a lot of money to spend.

Until I had received it I didnt know the machine. The reviews for it also seems quite high?


----------

